# Black Tank...please Help!



## carrfamily (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello everyone,
We just purchased a 2008 Outback 30qbhs le. After spending our first week in it, we absolutely love it! 
While I know a few basics when it comes to TTs, we've never owned one until now and have run into some obstacles. Next to the sewer hose connection, there is a long metal rod sticking out. I assume there was probably once a handle on the end, but now there isn't. Does this go to the black tank? What about the grey tank? There's only one handle next to the sewer hose connection. Our grey tank reads empty, so I don't know if the reading is wrong or if our tank is open. I need help to locate both tank valves so we can drain them both. The black tank is reading 2/3 full. I've done some googling but can't find any clear answers. Please help!

If anyone needs a picture to better assist us, I can take one!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

This video is probably the most informative on how to drain the black and grey tanks of your trailer. Dump Your Waste Water for Dummies The valves have 1/4" common thread fittings. My 210RS has handle extensions to reach under the trailer. Before you pull any handles be sure that the sewer hose is firmly connected to the dump station. It is no fun to dump your sewer and have your hose disconnect from either end. Even though you empty black water first, I always dump a little grey first to test the connection. I would rather have a spray of grey then have toilet water spray me in the face or elsewhere. Here is what my trailer handles look like:

*NOTE THE 1/4" ALL-THREAD CONNECTOR THAT EXTENDS THE HANDLE.*










*Now get out there and dump that thing!*


----------



## carrfamily (Mar 1, 2015)

Leedek,
Thanks! So if we can't find another handle then I guess maybe the rod broke off & we need to get a replacement? I'm wonder if it's "permanently" open right now since our gauge is reading empty for the grey. The rod that we do see is on the left side of the sewer hose connection, so I assume that must be our black. There's no handle right now, just the rod. Do we need to turn and then pull on the rod, or just pull it straight out? I lived in a 5th wheel as a kid while my dad traveled the country for work. We had two handles, one for each tank and I was often told to go drain them lol. I know some models are different and since there's no handle on the rod that's out there I don't want to pull/turn it the wrong way and break it off. The tip goes up into a housing. Thanks again, I'll see what we can do from the info you have me!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The handles are well known for coming off...as they vibrate going down the road. I lost one...then replaced it and used a few drops of Loctite and never worried about it again.

You will need to look for a small opening in the underbelly cover, where the old handle once was. Then you can order replacement handles from Amazon and fix your problem.

The handles will pull straight out to open.

If I was in your situation, I'd get a clear sewer connection (shown below) then go to a dump location. Once there, fill the toilet via a hose...drop in some food coloring (red..blue...your choice







) fill ALL they way...then go connect to the dump and open the valve. You will be be able to see quickly which valve you've opened. Then take a label maker and mark each one.

Oh....also put a few drops of Loctite on the handle...those fall off too.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Loctite. Now there's a great idea. I allways pack it but never thought to use it at that location. Brilliant O.C.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

carrfamily said:


> . We had two handles, one for each tank and I was often told to go drain them lol. I know some models are different and since there's no handle on the rod that's out there I don't want to pull/turn it the wrong way and break it off. The tip goes up into a housing. Thanks again, I'll see what we can do from the info you have me!


The rod you see in my photo above is a piece of 1/4" all thread that I cut to length and then added heat shrinkable tubing for rust protection. The rod is connected to the valve using a coupling nut and other nuts to tighten it all together. Loctite would probably be as good as double-nutting.

The valves are guillotine-like devices that pull open / push close. They are also called gate-valves. Sometimes the valves will get debris.... errrr ugly stuff in their grooves. Rubber gloves are a necessity in all things trailer. Buy a box of disposable ones for the debris cleaning. Valves looks like this: Gate Valves and You

Keep it clean!


----------

